
Predatory Journals Recruit Fake Editor - bootload
http://www.nature.com/news/predatory-journals-recruit-fake-editor-1.21662
======
anthotny
There’s some nice additional background info in this New Yorker article
(which, full disclosure, I edited):
[http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/paging-dr-fraud-
the-f...](http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/paging-dr-fraud-the-fake-
publishers-that-are-ruining-science)

